# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] AMD RYZEN 3 2200G VS Intel Core i3 7100

## thelos257

Καλησπερα σας παιδια αξιζει να παρω νεο μηχανημα με αυτο τον επεξεργαστη   AMD RYZEN 3 2200G  ή να μεινω με αυτο το μηχανημα που εχω τωρα εδω και  3  χρονια ; Το κατω της υπογραφης μου ειναι.
    Το βρηκα 470 ευρω και σκεφτομαι θα ναι καλυτερο σε επιδωσεις κλπ αν το αγορασω ; 




> Μητρικη πλακέτα: Asrock H110M-G/M.2 Επεξεργαστης: Intel Core i3 7100 -  Μνημη Ram: 4GB DDR4 RAM -  Καρτα Γραφικων: AMD 460RX Σκληρος Δισκος: Mushkin  Reactor 250GB - Λειτουργικο Συστημα: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  64-Bit Greek (Με αναβαθμιση στα Windows 10 Professional 64-Bit Greek)

----------

